
Show HN: DeStack: An AWS Stack Deconstructor - FigmentEngine
https://moca.computingarchitectures.com/en/~destack/
======
FigmentEngine
Building something on AWS, and then keeping it up-to-date is hard. DeStack
analyzes your stack, and gives you the updates that matter to your stack.

